# Richard (HCPENS)



## hcpens (Sep 5, 2018)

Good morning,

Not sure if this is the correct place to notify someone of an issue with my husband. This is Cindy, Richard's wife and he was barely able to get me to this point, so please be forgiving I am not very computer savvy. 

About a week or so he had a mild stroke, did not notice it until he could not walk out of his shop. Took him to the hospital and he then had another major stroke. He was barely able to use his hands and kept fading in and out of consciousness, so they put him in an induced coma. Monday he was awake and moving his head.

He was very angry and kept trying to get me to do something, as the day went on he was able to show me this website and wanted me to post an update about his condition.

 If anyone knows why or what he was doing, then please be patient with him and hopefully he will be back to his old self in a couple of weeks.

Thanks, Cindy.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 5, 2018)

Cindy, I wish him a full and speedy recovery. You take care too. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Sep 5, 2018)

We will keep you both in our prayers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james (Sep 5, 2018)

I will keep you both in my thoughts.


----------



## mrburls (Sep 5, 2018)

Sorry to hear this Cindy. Hope Richard will be doing better soon. Tell him Keith from San Antonio said hi and hope he is feeling better.
Keith


----------



## Dieseldoc (Sep 5, 2018)

Our prayers for the family and good recovery.

Charlie


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 5, 2018)

*Hello Cindy*

Hello Cindy

First and foremost we wish Richard a speedy recovery and send our prayers to both he and you as you go through this. Thank you for informing us and hope you keep us up to date with his progress. He truly is one of the good guys here and his absence is noticed.  We are a family here and when of our own is not doing well we all are not doing well. Take care and tell him to listen to doctors.


----------



## JohnU (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks for keeping us posted Cindy.  Thoughts and prayers out to your family during this hard time and we wish Richard and quick recovery.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 5, 2018)

Sorry to read this. Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## SJScher (Sep 5, 2018)

Both of you will have my thoughts and prayers.  Hopefully there will be a speedy recovery, but a recovery is the most important thing.  Please keep us informed and tell him not to worry, we will still be here when he is ready to return.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 5, 2018)

Prayers coming  Speedy recover


----------



## dthayer (Sep 5, 2018)

Our prayers go out to your family.


----------



## RKB (Sep 5, 2018)

So sorry to hear this news.  Praying for a complete recovery.  God Bless You.


Rod


----------



## leehljp (Sep 5, 2018)

Praying for him and you too, Cindy. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## magpens (Sep 5, 2018)

Sorry to hear this about Richard. . I hope there is a quick and full recovery. 

Thank you, Cindy, for informing us. . Take care.


----------



## epigolucky (Sep 5, 2018)

Thoughts and prayers towards a speedy recovery.


----------



## Magicbob (Sep 5, 2018)

sending prayers


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 5, 2018)

Wishing the best for one of our own. Heal quickly.


----------



## Dr_N (Sep 5, 2018)

Sorry to hear this.  I'll be keeping the two of your and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 5, 2018)

Wishing the best for both of you...


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 5, 2018)

Thank you for providing this information on Richards condition. My best wishes for you both in this difficult time.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Sep 5, 2018)

Looking forward to having you back soon Richard!


----------



## Monty (Sep 5, 2018)

Will keep Richard and you in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Mintman (Sep 5, 2018)

I will have you both in my prayers!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## socdad (Sep 5, 2018)

Sorry to hear of Richards health issues, will keep your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LouCee (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi Cindy,

Thank you for letting us know, sorry to hear about this. Hoping for a full recovery, you are both in my thoughts.

Chad


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 5, 2018)

Cindy, I hope you realize by the number of posts your news has produce how valued and loved Richard is to this penturning community.  My prayers, and those of countless others are being sent for both of you.


----------



## glenspens (Sep 5, 2018)

You and Richard will be in my prayers. Pease keep us up on what's going on with Richard.


----------



## Dr_N (Sep 5, 2018)

mbroberg said:


> Cindy, I hope you realize by the number of posts your news has produce how valued and loved Richard is to this penturning community.  My prayers, and those of countless others are being sent for both of you.


Well said and so true


----------



## Talltim (Sep 6, 2018)

Sorry to hear of Richard’s health challenges.  Praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## ajollydds (Sep 6, 2018)

Praying for Richard and you both. Says a lot about the man. Major health issue and he’s still concerned about fulfilling his group buy duties for the members here. I pray for a full recovery.


----------



## greenacres2 (Sep 6, 2018)

You both have prayers from Sue & I as well.  Richard has been a huge help in my getting started (as have many others), and for that I am grateful!!  Godspeed!!
earl


----------



## gtriever (Sep 6, 2018)

Prayers and good wishes from KY.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 6, 2018)

Thank you for the update. Prayers already sent.


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 6, 2018)

Wishing Richard a safe and speedy recovery.  Our thoughts are with the both of you and your family.


----------



## robutacion (Sep 6, 2018)

Is never easy to find out "one of ours" is down or not doing that well, I hope his recovery is fast and smooth, the workshop will welcome him but only when the doctors say its OK...!

Best regards to Richard and family.

Cheers
George


----------



## Rick_G (Sep 6, 2018)

Praying for a speedy recovery and for you as you work with him to overcome this.


----------



## Woodchipper (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks for the info. Thoughts and prayers for Richard and Cindy.


----------



## scotian12 (Sep 6, 2018)

We are wishing Richard a speedy recovery. We will keep you and your family in our prayers. Darrell


----------



## SteveJ (Sep 6, 2018)

We are praying for both of you.


----------



## Thud 54963 (Sep 6, 2018)

Our thoughts and prayers. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 7, 2018)

Thoughts and prayers heading you alls way.


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 7, 2018)

Prayers up for speedy recovery. 

Phil


----------

